# My New Toy: Burke Powermatic Millrite



## USNFC (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey guys and gals,

  I still have my Standard Modern 13X40 lathe in my shop, and am slowly working on it, but no new updates on that.  But, I did acquire a 1975 Burke Powermatic Millrite this last weekend and will be working on restoring it as well.  My time is limited due to my job taking up a lot of time, as well as 3 boys playing baseball.  Hopefully I can make good progress on this mill and the SM lathe so I can get some eye candy up for everyone.  But just to show some starting pic's here she is.  I picked this mill up for a very good price and it was covered in dust and surface rust.  I started to clean up the surface rust and found that the ways are not worn at all, the screws have zero wear as well, and all in all this thing looks like it wasn't used too much.  It is the largest of the 3 table option at 8"X36", and it also has the extended knee which offers 13" of Y movement.  It also has the fine feed for the quill(not my favorite aspect, but not a huge deal).  It had the quill power feed, but someone removed the motor and controller(I've already purchased replacements...not original, but they will work wonderfully).  It came with a full set of Chinese collets.  It is an R-8 model, which is nice.  I has a 1hp single phase motor, which works well for my small shop area.  I will put a few pic's in my next post, when I get home from work(sorry for delay...my work doesn't allow photobucket).


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 8, 2016)

Congratulations! I am on my second Millrite.  Good home shop machines.  No pictures, it didn't happen...


----------



## USNFC (Apr 8, 2016)

Here is a couple of pics from my phone...will add more later today.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice score. Enjoy! Mike


----------



## dlane (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice, looks like the forward, reverse stop switch is a stretch , would be for me anyhow.


----------



## USNFC (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah, it's a reach for sure.  May need to relocate it.  I'm pretty tall, so it may be ok. We will see.


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice iron brother! I have that same mill, and love it!


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Another (powermattic) millerite owner here.  I thought they were all green and had a racing stripe?  Mine was 3 phase, so I mounted a vfd on they wall and operate it from there, bypass the factory switch altogether.

Yours looks to be the wider speed range version, very handy if you don't mind changing belts.  Congrats!!


----------



## bob308 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a Powermatic burke horizontal mill with the same size table. it is a good solid machine.


----------



## USNFC (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm probably going to see if I can hunt down a long shaft 3 phase motor and go the vfd route also, but for now the 110v motor will do.  Here's some disassembly and cleaning pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Please disregard my chaotic mess!


----------



## USNFC (Apr 11, 2016)

And it used to be green with the racing stripe...the horrible blue is a poor paint over.  I'm going to strip and go with hammered gray.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks like a solid and handy machine tho I nearly fainted when I saw the hammer marks on the knee.


----------



## USNFC (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah, that broke my heart to see.  I figure I can work down the high spots and it shouldn't be an issue, but I know it's going to bother me everytime I see it.


----------



## USNFC (Apr 16, 2016)

I made quite a bit of progress this weekend so far.  I decided to go ahead and add an x-axis powerfeed while I was freshening up.  Upon disassembling and cleaning, I found there to be no wear on the screws, and minimal on the ways.  Backlash is next to nothing as well...a very nice machine.  Anyway, here are some pictures.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 16, 2016)

nice mill 
i like your choice of color!


----------



## USNFC (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks, I actually went to Lowes looking for Rustoleum Hammered Green, because it was supposed to be the closest color to the original, but they didn't have Hammered Green.  I saw the Hammered Grey, and snagged all 6 cans they had.  I'm actually glad they didn't have the green.  I stripped everything except the column.  I didn't want to remove all of the filler on that, because.....well, because it seemed like a lot of work!  But seriously, I didn't think it looked too bad, so I primed and painted over it.  I used the etching primer, so it should stick ok.  If not, then I will be repainting in 20 yrs....I'm ok with that haha.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice job on the rehab, and the power feed is a great upgrade. Always nice to find a used machine that is nice and tight as so many are pretty clapped out. Mike


----------



## USNFC (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Mike.  I hear ya on the worn out machines.  I've looked at probably 100 different machines, and bought maybe 20 over the last 15 years.


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 17, 2016)

That power feed could be a post in itself.  Great color, really looking good.  

Oh, and that ain't clutter.  Heck, you can get around all four sides of the machine!


----------



## USNFC (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks!  I may or may not have had to move a bunch of stuff to get those 4 sides clear!  It's coming along nicely.  I have some of the remaining parts soaking, so hopefully I will get it all back together in the next few days...


----------



## USNFC (Apr 18, 2016)

I made a little more progress.  I got the ram, head, and motor attached.  Now I just need to assemble the head and we will be ready to take it for a spin.


----------



## USNFC (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## USNFC (Apr 20, 2016)

I finally finished everything up.  Only thing left is a directional switch for the power quill feed.


----------



## USNFC (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok, a few more pic's with a better vise.  I had this one tucked away on a shelf.  I'd like to get a 6" kurt when funds permit.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 24, 2016)

looking real sharp and ready for duty!


----------



## mikegt4 (Nov 25, 2016)

I stumbled across this old thread and I am interested (as a few others have posted) in your power feed addition. My Millrite had at one time a power feed which is long gone, probably the original unobtainable Servo unit.

How about some details on what you did to adapt the ALSGS unit to your Millrite.


----------



## USNFC (Nov 26, 2016)

Sure,
  Basically, I just milled the original millrite end cap until it had a flat surface with a large enough opening for the top of the power feed to sit in there flat.  Then I drilled holes and installed the two roll pins from the end plate that came with the power feed unit, into the original millrite end cap.  I used the end cap that came with the powerfeed as a template for where all of the holes went, and I drilled them on the millrite end cap.  Once everything was mounted, I had to make a small extension to attach the handle to.  I plan to drill down the center of the snub, and drill and tap the x screw end, so I can attach it a little better.  For now it just has set screws, and it working fine.  I am attaching a few pic's to show it better, as my explaining may not make sense haha.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is someone else's picture, but I used it to show the area I milled out(sorry my lines aren't very straight).


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here you can see the area that is milled out.  I didn't have a rotary table at the time, so I just eyeballed it on the inside because I knew you wouldn't see any imperfections from the outside.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I had to turn this on the lathe to get a little clearance.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here you can see how it fits in there.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is the little extension I made.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here it is all together.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mikegt4 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you, this helps a lot. I look forward to adding a power feed to my machine.


----------

